# V28.89



## rcclary (Nov 6, 2008)

We have not received our new ICD 9 books yet at work and I was wondering if someone could tell me if V28.89 is a valid code in the new update.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## pamtienter (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes. V28.89 is valid. There were 3 new codes in that series:
V28.81 Encounter for fetal anatomic survey
V28.82 Encounter for screening for risk of pre-term labor
V28.89 Other specified antenatal screening (Chorionic villus sampling, Genomic screening, Nuchal translucency testing, Proteomic screening)


----------

